# Uncommon Life-Daily Challenge



## schawk26

Do any of you have this book? By Tony Dungy and Nathan Whitaker it's a one year daily devotion book. It was given to me from a former coach of mine and since then I have sent copies to my friends and bought copies for some of my current athletes that I coach. I enjoy it and it really gets my day started off on a positive note. I will post each day what the daily message is for those who want to see, comment, or join in with me. I have zero rights to this as it is all from the Uncommon Life by Tony Dungy and Nathan Whitaker.


Sep 12: 
"In the midst of darkness, He will always be a light guiding and illuminating our way in order for us to discover who we were created to be in this world and the next. And we, in turn, must reflect that light for others around us." Uncommon Life

John 8:12- I am the light of the world. If you follow me, you won't have to walk in darkness, because you will have the light that leads to life.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 13:
"What we take in often comes back in ways we can't anticipate. The key is to make sure that what we absorb is helpful to us and glorifying God. It must demonstrate that we know our bodies and minds are God's temple, the dwelling place of the Holy Spirit." Uncommon Life

What are we absorbing into our life today? Do we need to add more healthy things and eliminate things that may compromise our witness and glory to God?


----------



## schawk26

Sep 14:
"Live each day thankful for Jesus' death and resurrection. Not only was it a historical event, but it was the way God made it possible to have a relationship with Him-now and for eternity." Uncommon Life

It's up to us to accept that relationship and grow with Him!


----------



## schawk26

Sorry for the delay over the weekend. I leave my book at school in my classroom so I don't forget to read it during the week.

Sep 17: 
"Know your values and don't depart from them. Choose "right" over "easy" whenever life offers you a shortcut." Uncommon Life

Proverbs 1:8 "Hear the instruction of your father, and do not forsake the law of your mother."

We all have a sense of right and wrong we sometimes choose to ignore that sense and do what's easy. The sense is there and we need to do whatever we can to rely on it.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 18:
"Recognize you are a sinner and separated from God, thank Christ for what He did for you on the cross so that you can have an eternal relationship with God through Christ, and commit to follow Him as Lord in your life." Uncommon Life

We need to sometimes remind ourselves that He is the ONLY way to an everlasting life with God. We should strive to remind others as well.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 19: 
"Whether it is on the job or at home, be willing to relinquish complete control and to delegate to others. You'll help yourself and your delegates--and your friends." Uncommon Life

Are you a controller? It might be time for a change.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 20: 
"With Christ in your life, you may get knocked down, but you will never get knocked out. And when you do get knocked down, He will help you get back on your feet." Uncommon Life

"Whether we are bracing ourselves for the inevitable blow or trying to pick ourselves back up from one that has happened, Jesus is with us to help get back in the fight." Uncommon Life


----------



## schawk26

Sep 21:
"The key to shifting our priorities is focusing on God above all else and letting His priorities become ours." Uncommon Life

It's never too late to make a change and prioritize things within your life. The key to fullfilling your life is God.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 24:
"Being vulnerable and showing weakness is when "the power of Christ" can work through you. In the moments when you can't, He can!" Uncommon Life

"God turns the idea of weakness on its head. He applauds weakness rather than criticizing it. That's because to God, it denotes a change of heart."


----------



## schawk26

Sep 25:
" God wants you to be a blessing with the gifts He has given you-whether time, talents, or treasure. It's not the size of the gift, but your willingness to do it that counts." Uncommon Life

There are countless ways for us to give of what he has given us. A godly way of paying it forward.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 26:
"This relationship with God through His Son, Jesus Christ, is not something you stand still for. It's a workout! Enjoy the race and listen for the cheers." Uncommon Life

We may be shunned, laughed at, and made fun of because of our belief in Christ. But we will continue to run the race and get a little stronger through him.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 27:
"Every time you are out doing yard work, especially pruning foliage, think of what parts of your life need trimming to produce more fruit. Ask the Master Gardener to keep you healthy and growing." Uncommon Life

There are many times in our lives that we will be "pruned" by God. He may take an opportunity away from us. He may whither certain relationships or activities from us. These situations are for our own good. We have to make sure we don't become one of those branches that don't produce.


----------



## schawk26

Sep 28:
"Only God is qualified to define your identity. Learn from others' opinions, but refuse to let your identity be shaped by them. Learn to see yourself as God sees you." Uncommon Life

People all around us (qualified and unqualified) criticize us in many things we do. We need to learn to take the positive and learn from certain criticism. We should never let someone else define our identity. Our relationship with God defines our identity.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 1:
"Be sure the walls of your heart are kept clean and are reinforced by what God is teaching you in His Word. Commit to a regular time of reading God's word, praying, and getting to know His will for you and your life." Uncommon Life

Staying close to God's Word can help us avoid negative and deadly issues in our lives.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 2:
"You are probably your child's first glimpse of the qualities of God. Make that glimpse a good one." Uncommon Life

"We need to remember who we are reflects to our children and others an image as a parent and potentially the image they have of their heavenly father."


----------



## schawk26

Oct 3:
"Find ways to build into others' lives. Mentoring leaves a lasting legacy. It increases the impact of your life, and it helps others increase the impact of theirs." Uncommon Life

Find a way to provide unusual opportunities for people who haven't had many. Invest in the lives of others and be a positive impact upon them. There are countless ways to invest into people's lives and make a lasting impact on them. That's what it means to leave a legacy.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 4:
"What do you have a doubt about today? Give it to the one standing next to you-Jesus Christ." Uncommon Life

Doubt hits us regularly. The devil uses this to knock us off track and take our positive flow of energy away for the time being. Then Jesus comes to us and calls us to faith, to a belief that in the end, even when it doesn't seem like it, we will prevail, we will win with Him.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 5:
"If you belong to a church, write down a few reasons why you are committed to that group of people. If you have never found a church home, look for one that is unified in the essentials of faith in Jesus Christ." Uncommon Life

The church is Christ's  bride. The church is God's plan. We need to be unified on the essentials of our faith and not get caught up in worrying about non-essentials and our differences. Unity, clarity, and commitment should be the core elements of our faith in Jesus Christ.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 8:
"So many small things make up your character-your words, your thoughts, your actions-which help form how you instinctively respond to every situation. Don't let the small things slip. Start each day by looking for ways to show character." Uncommon Life

No one just happens to have character. It's built into us over time. Character is developed by facing decisions and choosing what's right until it becomes second nature.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 9:
"What do you consider of eternal significance in your life? Consider writing a letter now to your loved ones, telling them what you value most."

Society places heavy weight on many intangibles such as cars/houses/clothes..etc. We need to focus on the things of eternal significance. What do you value more-things of eternal significance or things that are temporal? Focus on the eternal things, for that is the beginning of Godly wisdom.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 10:
"Do you need to look at how you handle conflict in your life? Agree to disagree agreeably with others-for the good of everyone." 

When you disagree with a coworker or friend or spouse, how do you handle it? With grace and understanding or bitterness and anger? The mood and harmony of your workplace or home will be directly affected by your response to disagreement.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 11:
"Don't waste the hard lessons of life, even if they are extremely painful. Experience can be a terrific teacher." Uncommon Life

Learn as much as you can from others mistakes. Let other people's pain be our teacher. Some of life's deepest lessons will be learned from our own pain, those are the one's that will stick with us.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 12:
"How can you live in an R-rated world-in it-while staying clear of it? Have you headed toward either extreme? Determine where you are and make adjustments. Stay close to God, and let His wisdom and leading guide you."

Sometimes it would be much easier on us if we had a clear path to follow, but God wants us to work it out, to be the salt and light to everyone around us. Adding His vision and faith.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 15:
"Every day is Boss's Day because God is the one you ultimately work for. Write a thank-you note to your Boss today. And whatever you do and wherever you do it, believe that God is directing, guiding, and encouraging you." Uncommon Life

God is ultimately our boss. He is the one who gives us the ability and gifts to use at home, work, and anywhere else. He offers direction and guidance through His word and through others. God is your boss!


----------



## schawk26

Oct 16:
"Never let a day go by without telling your children that you love them. Raise them any way you wish, but if you want to be successful at it, do it with love." Uncommon Life

Our children need a fresh touch from God in our families. That touch from parents and response from children must be one of love. Love is the most powerful force available to penetrate the evil and temptation around our children and families. Sometimes it needs to be "tough love", but it always needs to be love.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 17:
"If you want the course of your life to go well, guard your heart well. Is there something you need to stop watching or viewing? Take the steps to eliminate those things from your life." Uncommon Challenge

Most people spend more energy guarding their behavior than their hearts. But if you guard your heart, your behavior won't be nearly as difficult to deal with. Pay attention to what goes in, and you'll be pleased with what comes out.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 18:
"Don't wait until it's too late to do the things you wish you had done. Get started on what you think God wants you to do-He'll make the needed adjustments along the way." Uncommon Life

There is no doubt that God has a plan for each and every one of us-but He expects us not only to plan but to do something about it. If He wants us on a different track, He will lead us there.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 19:
"Is there a specific sin you need to die to today? God desires that we die to sin. He paradoxically gives us the freedom to make the decision to die to sin and, with the help of the Holy Spirit, to live in a way that is best for us." Uncommon Challenge

You have been given the tools of discernment to make decisions without always running to the rules. With the assistance of the Holy Spirit, you become stronger and more intuitive.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 22:
"Consider getting a small cross to carry in your pocket. It will remind you that contentment and satisfaction will not be found in the things of the world but in a relationship with the Lord Jesus Christ." Uncommon Challenge

Are you grumbling and discontent about something in your life? Stop grumbling and start thanking God for everything He has provided for you.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 23:
"You can't turn a blind eye to sin because sin separates you from God and others. It festers and can do irreparable harm to your relationship. Is there something you need to confess right now to God or a person you have sinned against and ask forgiveness?"


----------



## schawk26

Oct 24:
"God created you unique for a reason. Use the differences of those around you to your advantage. Tap into the wisdom of many counselors before making a decision." Uncommon Challenge

Be open to receiving counsel. Surround yourself with the best people you can find and give them absolute freedom to disagree with and challenge you. Enjoy the benefit of other people's gifts, skills, and insights. Seek their input, listen to them, decide on the right direction, and then go forward with confidence.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 25:
"What do you need to hold up against the backdrop of eternity to change the negative into a positive? Keep your focus on the good that can come out of your story." Uncommon Challenge

As long as we stay focused on spreading the Good News of Christ, that He came to earth and died for us that we might have abundant life in heaven, we will continue to gain perspective and peace. We want to boldly tell other people what Jesus has done for us.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 26:
"Believe God's promise that the seeds of His Word that you plant for Him will bear fruit. Find someone who needs to hear those words."

We're often waiting for something, but God is waiting for us to act. What we forget is that God is much bigger than all our inadequacies and mistakes. He wants simply our availability and our hearts and for us to share what He has done for us with others. He puts in our path. Even if we get it all wrong God will clean it up.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 30:
"God speaks to you through many means, including through His Spirit, through others, and through His Word. Start jotting down the messages He is giving you." Uncommon Challenge

God knows what He is saying and how to say it- we need to be still and listen for His voice. It's always a good idea to start in His Word-the Bible. Have you heard Him speaking to you lately? Have you quieted yourself enough to catch what He is saying? Listen closely. You're in His family.


----------



## schawk26

Oct 31:
"Be intentional about encouraging others. It lifts others up, and it lifts you up too. Let your life be an encouragement to everyone." Uncommon Life 

Everyone needs encouragement, not only in difficult times but even when things are going well. We all need to hear positive words daily. Life is comprised of plenty of memories, but we can create good ones for those around us. Our encouragement can keep those around us going strong.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 1:
"Be sure that the walls of your heart are kept clean and are reinforced by what God is teaching you in His Word. Commit to a regular time of reading God's Word, praying, and getting to know His will for you and your life." Uncommon Life

The Bible helps us to see beyond what's on the outside to what is in our hearts, to question motivations, and to cleanse us from those things we try to keep hidden.

I posted this same one on Oct 1st, I appologize I read the wrong one for that day.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 2:
"You don't need to think big when you're trying to do what God wants you to do. Think good. Think love. Then put the two together." Uncommon Challenge

In the New Testament, God's incredible love for us is expressed in His Son, Jesus Christ-sent to die for us, to rise from the grave, and to ascend into heaven. Those who believe in Jesus Christ are assured a place with God forever.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 5:
"Do you have angry people in your life? Let them know that anger never helps a situation; it only makes it worse. And as much as you'd like to retaliate with anger at times, always take a deep breath before you lose control." Uncommon Life

When you find yourself in a volatile situation, don't make things worse by letting anger get the better of you. Be wiser than hot-tempered people with short fuses.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 6:
"When you see the storm clouds gathering, commence praying!" Uncommon Life

When something happens that causes you to think about worrying, turn to God and let him guide you through it. Turn whatever you're going through to a sense of peace by praying.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 7: "As a follower of Christ, your attitude about forgiveness should mirror the attitude of the one you are trying to be like. Forgive others as He forgives you." Uncommon Life

What forgiveness will do for you. Maybe you need to ask yourself who is set free when you forgive someone else? Maybe the answer is the truth that Christ wants to get across in the first place.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 8:
"God has given you incredible gifts and abilities, some more obvious than others. Are you using them? Write down what you think your unique gifts are and then ask your family and friends to write down what they think your gifts are. Compare the lists and prayerfully use those gifts and watch them multiply."

God is measuring how we use the gifts He's given us. He measures how much we want to glorify Him and touch others-whether we fall short or not.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 9:
"Relationships matter more than anything else, but you never know how long you will have with the people around you. Don't take them for granted. Make a phone call, send a card or schedule a lunch date on your calendar today."

Shifting priorities may require some changes in your schedule, but it will always be worth it if it leads you to spend more time with the people you love, enjoy them and their gifts more deeply, and make more lasting memories with them.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 12:
"Incorporate the word of Christ within you and others each day; it will empower and encourage you whatever may come" Uncommon Life

At work you could organize a Bible study. It doesn't have to be something formal. Maybe it's getting in the habit of offering an encouraging and kind word to others. Or simply not being a participant in the group gossip session at the watercooler. Wherever you find yourself, consider ways you can let the word of Christ dwell within you and others.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 13:
"Spend quality time with those you love. It will make a difference in your life and your relationships. And who knows, you may end up being blessed as well."

Moments spent together can be cherished for a long time. Maybe what is said will have far-reaching impact. After all, the impact of the disciples is still being felt throughout the world.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 14:
"Approach conflict as an opportunity to learn something. It's often a catalyst for positive change and the best way to grow in understanding." Uncommon Challenge

If you find yourself in a conflict with someone else, approach it as a positive opportunity, even if the other person doesn't see it that way yet. Agree to talk about it, and emphasize that you want to focus not on each other but the issue. If it's handled with respect for others' opinions and perspectives, it can have very positive results.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 15: 
"If you are single, don't rush into a relationship that isn't part of God's plan. Your time may be coming...or maybe God trusts you with singleness! Whatever your situation, prayerfully give it to Him" Uncommon Life

There's nothing wrong with being married. But take your time. Don't rush into things if you're not married, because there's nothing wrong with being single. Instead of spending so much time on forays designed to find a spouse, spend it with the Lord. You'll find it easier to stay focused on the Lord and what He has planned for your life-which may include marriage.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 16:
"Review the fruits of the Spirit regularly and continually "ripen" and multiply each of them in your life. They will help define who you are according to God's definition." Uncommon life

Make one of your ongoing goals to cultivate the fruits of the Spirit in your life. Grow in the attitudes and characteristics that come from God. Refuse to be defined by your career or accomplishments. Define yourself the same way He does: by how He made you and what He wants to do in your life.


----------



## schawk26

Sorry I wasn't able to get the book over the Thanksgiving break.

Nov 26:
"Integrity is an inward characteristic with outward consequences that make a lasting difference. Approach everything you do each day with integrity."

Integrity touches every area of life, not just now but in the long run. And it can sometimes seem like a rare commodity. But the choices of a person with integrity become a blessing not only to that person but to everyone he or she relates to.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 27:
"Take a moment and "break bread" with Jesus right now, thanking Him for providing spiritual nourishment to you." Uncommon Life

You will find true value in life through relationship with the one who said and continues to say, "I am the bread of life. Whoever comes to me will never be hungry again. Whoever believes in me will never be thirsty." Jesus Christ is your spiritual sustenance-the essential element needed for your spiritual well-being for the rest of your life.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 29:
"Approaching each day with joy can be tough at times. God wants us to stay focused on Him, not on the things of this world that can drag us down. He is the source of joy. Embrace His presence and spread His joy." Uncommon Life

Sadly, people who don't know their destiny often live with fear and uncertainty. Maybe the joy they see in you-even when times get tough-will compel them to seek God. His joy is in abundant supply.


----------



## schawk26

Nov 30:
"Ask God where He would like you to be busy today. When you enter into and develop a relationship with Jesus Christ, allow Him to determine the areas where He wants you to be involved the most." Uncommon Challenge

When your heart is in the right place-taking root in Him-you will have no doubt about what's most important.


----------



## schawk26

Dec 3:
"The gift of eternal life is available to each of us as a free gift. Have you accepted it by asking Christ into your life? Don't be late." Uncommon Challenge

None of us are promised tomorrow. Don't put off asking Christ into your life until then.


----------



## schawk26

Dec 4: 
"Everyone has been there-not knowing which way to turn or whom to turn to. Right now, take a moment to thank God the He is there in your certain times as well as the uncertain ones-loving you, holding you, and carrying you." Uncommon Challenge

Thankfully, nothing can separate us from the love of God! Believe it-we are members of His family forever. Help others to believe it too.


----------



## schawk26

Dec 4: 
"Everyone has been there-not knowing which way to turn or whom to turn to. Right now, take a moment to thank God the He is there in your certain times as well as the uncertain ones-loving you, holding you, and carrying you." Uncommon Challenge

Thankfully, nothing can separate us from the love of God! Believe it-we are members of His family forever. Help others to believe it too.


----------



## schawk26

Dec 6:
"Drinking is a big part of this culture. If you drink, do it in moderation. Get help if you cannot keep it under control." Uncommon Challenge

What about you? Where do you stand on alcohol? I don't have a problem with alcohol and its use, but I do have grave concerns about its negative impact in our lives and in the world.-Tony Dungy


----------



## schawk26

Dec 7:
"When you stand before God face-to-face, He will ask you when you helped the least of those among us. Make sure you can answer-always!" Uncommon Challenge

Always pick someone up. Go out of your comfort zone to reach out to others and show them the light. Show them what Christ has done in our lives.


----------



## schawk26

Dec 10:
"The decisions you make in your life are based on your priorities. Write down your top five priorities. Where does money rank on that list? If it is high in your list, make a concerted effort to lower its importance in your life." Uncommon Challenge

Does money have an unhealthy hold on you? Remember, it's not money itself that is the problem. It's the love of money that will spin everything out of control.


----------

